# LCD y Teclado manejado por 16F84



## jhanvier (Abr 2, 2007)

Requiero un programa en Assembler o una pagina, para manejar un teclado matricial de 4*3 y un LCD; tambien guardar las claves de acceso en la memoria del PIC


----------



## pic-man (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola, puedes visitar la siguiente pagina con rutinas de x-robotics.com donde hay información y codigo para un teclado matricial 4x4 y el manejo de un lcd 16x2 con 8 bits. No es precisamente lo que buscas pero puede servirte como ejemplo y tu le haces las modificaciones necesarias:

http://www.x-robotics.com/rutinas.htm


----------

